# MOSCOW | Nebo - Sky | 176m x 3 | 52 fl x 3 | T/O



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

vsnr.ru nebo.top/construction


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

From OKO Tower



Daniil A said:


> 5.6.19 Со смотровой площадки на крыше южной башни "Око"
> 
> IMG_1127 by Nabtower22, on Flickr
> Автор снимка: Daniil A


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cladding continues:



Kirgam said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

vsnr.ru


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The first tower is topped out:



Kirgam said:


>


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*4 july 2019*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday's photos:



Kirgam said:


> *19 июля 2019*
> 
> На последний этаж и надстройку уходит тут заметно больше времени, чем на типовые этажи, как видим.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

flatstore.ru


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Kirgam said:


> *05 сентября 2019*


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


_Night City Dream_ said:


> 18 сентября 2019 года.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...



[D1ego] said:


> *Транспорт. Виды с ЮДКП.*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Kirgam said:


> *16 ноября 2019*


...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday:



Kirgam said:


> *13 декабря 2019*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

https://www.instagram.com/strogolexa/


----------



## Higgibaby (Jun 17, 2019)

nice


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Kirgam said:


> *07 февраля 2020*
> 
> От станции метро "Мичуринский Проспект", появились какие-то новые башенные краны между сабжем и метровестибюлем.


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Kirgam said:


>


...


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

vsnr.ru


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


Kirgam said:


> *18 марта 2020*
> 
> Привычный ракурс от вестибюля станции метро "Мичуринский проспект".


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nearly finished:


Kirgam said:


> *12 сентября 2020
> *


----------

